# How often do you ladies file, polish and manicure your nails?



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm gonna treat myself to a manicure today (after doing the dishes lol) and I was wondering how often do you give yourself a manicure. Its been months since I havent done it and I thought it would be a nice Sunday treat. Probably pedicure too. :icon_chee


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't. I'd love to but I work in a lab and there's always acetone and ethanol all over, plus my hands are always wet. There's absolutely no point in having polish or a manicure because my nails always get snapped.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 19, 2006)

I give myself a manicure every two weeks. I wear a a neutral polish--in case of chipping and touchup up with topcoat about once a week.


----------



## Min (Feb 19, 2006)

I have to admitt my hands are the most neglected :icon_sad: Also I never have had a pedi I hate people touching my feet lol


----------



## Becka (Feb 19, 2006)

I try to do a manicure once a week.

I don't do pedicures or wear polish on the toe nails in the winter. In summer tho I do pedicures about every two weeks.


----------



## pieced (Feb 19, 2006)

I work very hard with my hands, and if i didn't take care of them, it would show in days, so I do this every 2weeks, and I love having well groomed hands and feet, it's my little luxury...


----------



## Bhav (Feb 19, 2006)

If i have the time, i manicure my nails once a week.


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Feb 19, 2006)

When I lived in California and could afford it, I had my nails done every 2 to 3 weeks. Now that I've moved, and money is tighter, I have to remind myself to do my nails. I'm trying to get back into the every 2 weeks groove.


----------



## mintesa (Feb 19, 2006)

if i have the time i do it once a week.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 19, 2006)

I give myself a manicure and pedicure once a week, always on Sundays because it's my only day off and I like to get pampered. :icon_lol:


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 19, 2006)

I give myself a manicure everyday with my disgusting nail biting habit...I used to have nails and would go in every few weeks for a fill when I had nails...I do take good care of my feet though..haven't been for a pedi in a while.


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 19, 2006)

Hardly ever have manicures, just keep the nails very short. I file maybe twice a month and polish about every four--I'd like to polish more but I guess not as much as I like to do other stuff instead, in the time that I have.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 19, 2006)

I try to do it once a week, but to be honest i forget many times... I neglect my nails too much.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 20, 2006)

i use cuticle cream every time i wash my hands, but i try to give myself manicures once a week.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2006)

here's another thread on this that was created before yours. i'm gonna close this one so we can keep everything together.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...Manicures.html

thanks!


----------

